# Furniture Wax, Can you put it on Over Everything?



## andy6601 (Aug 23, 2011)

I am finishing a couple of pieces right now and have a questions regarding furniture wax, what finishes can it be be put on? I am finishing these particular pieces with Tung Oil and want to put wax over that, can I? Also if I use polyerathane can I put wax over it also, and is wax even neccesary or it is just depend on taste? (I have not tasted the wax, but judging from the smell I do not think it would taste good) So I really do not know what action to take. I like the idea of using the wax on my projects and I hear it makes things really look nice, not to mention it adds another level of protection. I am just hesitant to proceed because if you finish a project badly it can really make a good project look really bad. Anyway please let me know your thoughts and also what you do when you finish a piece, as I am not married to poly, tung, or shellac but I would like to try different methods. I know a lot to ask but, hopefully I got my question out in an understandable format.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

What Barry said!

Putting wax over polyurethane doesn't really accomplish anything, but I've done it just because I like the way it feels.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Let's look at the term 'furniture wax'.

Barry is assuming, I think, that you are asking about those named as well as Liberon and Minwax. All these come in the same diameter tin, various heights. They all seem to be slightly different, but similar in that you apply, let dry to a haze, and buff. Thanks, Barry, for your info on Briwax.

I just want to make sure we're not assuming the term applies to the stuff in spray cans in the grocery store.

I am just finishing reading George Frank's book, "Adventures in Wood Finishing" and will comment on it in a future post.

It answers so many of this kind of question that I think we should all have a copy at hand. It is out of print, but copies are findable.

Sorry to get sideways on this. Go for the wax, a good one, per Barry's caution, and you'll be rewarded for the small amount of effort it requires.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## andy6601 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes I have some made by SC JOhnson and it is in a round metal tin, that I nabbed from my dad's basement. I have read it and it do not really have any warnings per say about appling it to other finishes. So again not real sure, I do have another question, what is the best way to apply the wax the directions are not all that specific and are there any tricks that should know about?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

In woodworking, it doesn't get much simpler than wax. Wipe some on with a soft cloth (old t-shirt works great), wait a few minutes until it gets kind of hazy, then buff with another soft cloth. You can't really screw it up.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The stuff i the spray cans in the grocery store is listed as furniture polish and it is mostly a solvent that removes the true wax. Don't go there. Go to the real wax as they are indicating above.


----------

